# Critique on Spotted Nubian doe :)



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tell me what you guys think 
Udder pic is from a 12 hr fill, she peaked at a gallon a day.
She is an FF


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:shock: I really do love that goat!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

So beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's gorgeous! Simply spot-a-riffic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she is very pretty!! 
Maybe a tad longer/leveler over the rump, and a tad better brisket.. And a bit more depth of body.. But otherwise lovely doe!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's pretty....have no idea body wise but she's beautiful. If she doesn't have a name I vote bubbles  ......I have 3 months till I have kids so I've been trying to name everyone else's animals lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She would look awfully nice in my herd! Pretty doe. I agree with J.O.Y.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I could tell you more on the conformation of your house than your doe!

But she is so cool! Does she have a flashy personality to match? It would be funny if she was slow and lazy with a party girl coloring!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's a real laid back doe, barely bats an eyelash at anything :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

*Pros:*
Good length of body
Nice straight front legs
Okay angulation in the rear legs
Strong topline
Fairly level and long rump, could be more level and longer though
Long lean dairy neck
Smoothly blended throughout, especially from neck into shoulders
Upstanding
Sharp withers
Very dairy, open and angular
Thurls are good
Looks to have good breed character, her ears are long and pendulous, but hard to see her nose

*Cons:*
Pasterns could be stronger, more upright
Could use more brisket
I'd like to see more depth, at the point of elbow back into the rear barrel

*Udder:*
I'd like to see her higher and wider into the escutcheon
Her udder halves are way too defined
I'd like to see her teats smaller, more centrally placed, and more delineated from the udder. 
I'd like more capacity, and more depth into the floor of the udder
She could have more extension of fore, though it looks smoothly blended

So, her best features are her general appearance and dairy character, and her mammary is lacking.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emma, do you think that her mammary can be improved through breeding? If so, what should I look for in a buck?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Surely! The dam of the buck you use should be super high and wide in the escutcheon, a good fore udder, milks a ton, and teats that..... look normal......


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Stealthily I creep inch by inch CLOSER to my marsupilami morsel.......


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is her 5month old son, he was originally going to be wethered ( and probably will be ...) But we had a buyer back out on us . Anyways, what do you think of him?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The main things I see are that he could use more length of body, more dairy character, more power in the front end, and more breed character about the nose and face. I'd definitely wether him.


----------

